# B&M Short Shifter



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I am looking at B&M's short shifter for my '95 200sx. It says that it is for the 1988-1999 200sx (Non-US). My question is, does this mean that I cannot put it in my car that was made in the US? Does anyone know if this has been put into a US 200sx and if so, did it need modification to work properly, or will it just bolt up in the US version. Thanks for the help.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the b&m short shifter should work on any b13, b14, or b15 sr20. i have the b&m on mine. i'm not sure why it says non us?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the non-US they are referring to may be for the S14. also try the Sentra on your search for parts.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

b15chik said:


> the b&m short shifter should work on any b13, b14, or b15 sr20. i have the b&m on mine. i'm not sure why it says non us?



Which B&M one do you have, I have been looking at various web sites and have found two different ones.

This is the first one I have found,

B&M Ripper Shifter Nissan Sentra 1991-01 200SX 1995-98 - Drivetrain - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC

This is the second one I have found (note: on some websites, such as b&m's website, it says it is for non us cars only)

NISSAN


I am very confused on which one to get and which one will fit in my car. Please help me.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, what he said is probably right. probably for a rwd sr20. 

Ptuning.com - Item Description
this is the one you need


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Thank you, that was the one I thought I needed.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

*Lowest Price??*



b15chik said:


> Ptuning.com - Item Description
> this is the one you need


Thank you for telling me which one I need. I am trying to find it now for the lowest price, would you mind telling me where you found it and for how much? Thanx for the help.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

B&M Short Throw Shifter: 91-01 Nissan Sentra [45087] - $149.00 : HPAutoworks!, Your High Performance Auto Parts Solution
this is the cheapest i've found. honeslty there's not much of a markup on these, 150 or so is about normal


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

That is about the cheapest I have found it too. Thanx


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah i'm sponsored by HP, but i honestly did give you the link with the lowest price i've found, lol. they normally have the lowest prices i see anywhere


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, that's cool they sponsor you! Do you get discounted stuff from them then?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, very, lol


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I am quite sure All the FWD Nissan share the same shifter. That's mean B&M shifter should fit yours.


----------



## b14sr20 (Jan 9, 2007)

actually just about any standard 5 speed shift pattern will accept just about any shifter. hell i saved 120 bucks and put a 90-01 acura integra short shifter in my b14 and it works like a dream.

autozone b&m short shifter 54 bucks
can't beat it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

stone said:


> I am quite sure All the FWD Nissan share the same shifter. That's mean B&M shifter should fit yours.


Im sure not all of them are 100% the same, now ALL b13,b14 shifters are (not sure about b15)

sounds like ebay would put something like 1988-1998 200SX and they didnt even make a 200SX through all them years. Thats why i dont shop ebay



b14sr20 said:


> actually just about any standard 5 speed shift pattern will accept just about any shifter. hell i saved 120 bucks and put a 90-01 acura integra short shifter in my b14 and it works like a dream.
> 
> autozone b&m short shifter 54 bucks
> can't beat it.


----------

